
Writing a Big App in Swift - mattiemass
http://www.wooji-juice.com/blog/stupid-swift-tricks-4.html
======
sdegutis
> Switching to Auto Layout for almost all layout needs, with a single
> Storyboard for both iPad and iPhone.

I'm surprised that worked out for him, given what I've heard about
Storyboards, which is that they're fine for really trivial UIs but don't scale
well at all for any workflow that's even slightly complex. But that was like
2014. Maybe things have changed since then?

~~~
veidr
One thing that changed is storyboards became more modular, and you can load
them programmatically just like .xib files. So you can break apart UI into
multiple storyboards.

Which is good, because some features only work inside storyboards. For
example, the Interface Builder component of Xcode cannot lay out a "static"
UITableView (one whose content and subviews are set at design time) _unless_
it's inside a storyboard. No idea why.

I used to avoid storyboards as much as possible, but things like that made me
decide it's too much trouble to fight The Man, so now I just usually use them
like he wants me to.

I think it's fair to say that storyboards have gotten better, but they still
suck.

